# basal thermometer



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I want to buy a basal thermometer but dont seem to be able to get one in boots.  can anyone let me know where i can get a reliable one?


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Shad,

http://www.smefertility.com/digital-basal-body-thermometer---fertility-145-p.asp

You don't actually need to buy a specific basal thermometer. A sensitive digital one will work fine as long as you take your temp. same time every am. You can buy one of these in any chemists.

This thread may help.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59901.0

Here is the definitive basal charting website where you can record you basal temps and chart your fertility cycle etc.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Factors-that-affect-temperatures-.html

Where are you now in the process Shad?

Daisy
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

at the moment still  havent found suitable donor sperm.  is the basal thermometer a more accurate test for ovulation than other tests?


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Shad,

I also saw a fertility thermometer and fertility pack in Boots today.

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1027224&classificationid=1047309

I don't know much about ovulation. I would ask this question on the TTC over 40 board. I think Pat has already given some info. on your progesterone test.

Charting your cycle may give you some info. about when you ovulate. I would go to the fertility friend website that I have given the link for and it will tell you more there.

Daisy
x


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi,

Your temp goes up in the progesterone dominated bit of your cycle, ie the second half, after you've ovulated, so taking temps is a good way to figure out on what day of your cycle you usually ovulate but not a good way to predict in advance on a single cycle.  Great for people who're doing baby making sex to know when they can stop, (sad but true!) but I would've thought not so good on it's own if you're using a donor.

The site that Daisy recommended is really good.  I learned loads from it.  You can chart your temps, fluids etc etc and really get to know your cycle better. Might be a useful thing to be doing while you're donor searching.  

if you're going to get ovulation predictor pee sticks, you can get them on ebay.  

Good luck.

K xx


----------

